# young Male - Sioux City ACO (Iowa)



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

Came across this one from a corgi list I'm on. Scroll down to #20.

B20 - Is a MALE GERMAN SHEPHERD, Found On The 4700 Block of Morningside Avenue On 6/15 Wearing A Black Collar.










Animal control home page 


There is also another pup... 

B26 - Is a MALE GERMAN SHEPHERD, Found On The 1100 Block of Iowa On 6/13. Wearing A Padlock Collar.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor things...they want out. can anyone







them??


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What handsome boys.

Help please?


----------

